# Tannenwedel: Frage



## Meisterjäger (28. Apr. 2008)

Hallo!
Ich bin neu hier im Forum.
Ich habe mir im letzten Jahr, im Frühjahr einen Gartenteich von ca 25qm/10.000l angelegt!
Bisher läuft alles zu meiner vollen Zufriedenheit!

Da mein Budged ein wenig begrenzt war, habe ich bisher noch nicht allzuviele Wasserpflazen eingesetzt.

Die Ufer- und Sumfpzonen sind ganz gut besetzt und die Pflanzen treiben nun nach einem Jahr ganz munter aus!

Nur in den Flach- undTiefwasserzohnen ist es noch etwas kahl!
Dort habe ich hauptsächlich Tannenwedel eingesetzt welcher auch ganz munter austreibt! Allerdings hatte ich die Wedel nur im vorderen Sichtbereich des Teichs eingesetzt!

Ich möchte jetzt meinen Pflanzenbesatz vergrößern und dachte da an selberziehen!

Das möchte ich nun mit dem Tannenwedel beginnen!

Nun meine Frage:
Reicht es, wenn ich ein paar junge Triebe abschneide, und in ein Töpfchen mit gedüngtem Substrat drücke, welches ich dann zurück an ein sonniges Plätzchen unter die Wasseroberfläche stelle?

Oder muß ich mich in den Teich begeben um die ganze Pflanze zu entnehmen und zu Teilen??

Um Geläster ein wenig vorzubeugen:   

Natürlich spielt der Kostenfaktor eine kleine Rolle, aber Hauptgrund ist, meinen Grünen Daumen ein wenig zu entwickeln!
In den Pflanzencenter rennen kann ja jeder!!!

Gruß, Peter


----------



## stth (28. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Tannenwedel: Frage*

Hallo Peter,

ich habe bei mir auch nur Triebe abgebrochen und gleich in den Boden gesteckt. Sind super angewachsen.   

Gruss
Stefan


----------



## Annett (29. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Tannenwedel: Frage*

Hallo Peter,

erstmal Herzlich Willkommen bei uns! 

Ich habe am letzten WE einige Unterwassertriebe meines Tannenwedels aus dem Teich entnommen um sie im Miniteich anzusiedeln. 
Noch haben sich keine Wurzeln gebildet. 

In den Gärtnerein werden eher die "Überwassertriebe" des Tannenwedels neu eingetopft.
An Deiner Stelle würde ich die Anzucht aber nicht mit gedüngter Erde im Teich machen. Stell die fertigen Töpfchen einfach in eine Schale mit flachem Wasser.... 
Tannenwedel lieben übigens richtig viel Substrat mit ordentlich Nährstoffen. Deshalb mickern sie die ersten Jahre in reinen Kiesteichen.


----------



## Meisterjäger (29. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Tannenwedel: Frage*

Hallo Annett!
Ich muß gestehen, daß ich einen fast reinen Kiesteich habe!
Mal von dem Sustrat abgesehen, welcher mit den Wasserplanzen zusammen in den Teich eingesetzt wurde!
Es sind mir im letzten Jhr ein paar Pflanzen eingegangen, davon ist noch das Substrat vorhanden! Das wollte ich nun verwenden!

Was meintest Du denn damit, daß die Tannenwedel in den ersten jahren noch mickern?

Und was ist denn wenn die ersten Jahre vorbei sind?


----------



## Annett (29. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Tannenwedel: Frage*

Hi,

nach den ersten Jahren hat sich meist genug Schlick/Modder/Mulm zwischen den Kieselsteinen angesammelt, sodass der Tannenwedel seinen Hunger stillen kann.

Wenn Du einen reinen Kiesteich hast, dann schau mal, ob Du irgendwo lehmhaltigen Sand bzw. Lehm + Sand auftreiben kannst.
Diesen gibst Du dann an den zu bepflanzenden Stellen ins Wasser.... Der Lehm hat die Eigenschaft z.B. Phosphat locker an sich zu binden und es so den Algen "vorzuenthalten".
Da Du eine UVC betreibst, ist Dein Teich wahrs. "glasklar". Bei zuviel Einsatz von nährstoffreichen Substraten werden dann aber vermehrt Fadenalgen auftauchen. 
Irgendwer nimmt sich die Nährstoffe schon.
Daher solltest Du versuchen, weiterhin den Pflanzenbestand aufzustocken. 
Evtl. gibt es in der Nachbarschaft noch Teiche, die ausgelichtet werden müssen. Oft kommen da ganze Schubkarren zusammen!


----------



## Eugen (29. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Tannenwedel: Frage*

Hallo Peter,

ohne Mulm und Substrat werden es wohl 1 - 2 Jahre werden.

Dann aber wirst du die Dinger nicht mehr los.  


Foto


----------



## Meisterjäger (29. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Tannenwedel: Frage*

Bringt es etwas, wenn ich hingehe und dort, wo bisher keine Pflanzen sind, aber geplant sind, großflächig ein Lehm/Sandgemisch unter den Kies bringe, bzw. den Kies entnehme und mit Lehm/Sand vermenge?

Wie wäre denn das richtige Mischungsverhältnis?

Wo bekomme ich guten Lehm her?
Bei uns sind ringsherum um den Ort nur Landwirtschaftlich bewirtschaftete Felder!
Ich habe große Zweifel, daß ich diesen Lehm bei mir in Teich haben möchte!


----------



## Meisterjäger (29. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Tannenwedel: Frage*

ein kleiner Nachtrag:
Unser Haus und der Garten mit Teich steht dort, wo bis vor einigen Jahren noch Feld war! So dürfte die Lehmschicht unter dem Rasen ebenfalls gut überdüngt sein!??


----------



## Annett (29. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Tannenwedel: Frage*

Hi,

Nitrat (Stickstoff) wird innerhalb weniger Wochen/Monate verbraucht oder verlagert (ich sag nur "Nitrat im Grundwasser"). 
Da ist sicher nach einigen Jahren nichts mehr da....
Der Lehm ist auf jeden Fall 5x besser als Teicherde etc.

Du solltest halt einfach mal die obersten 30-40cm abtragen und schauen, was da ist. 
Ist es Lehm, würde ich ihn getrost verwenden. 

Wobei ich nicht weiß, was Euer "Bauer" dort vorher noch so verteilt/angebaut hat.... bei unseren Feldern würde ich es ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken einfach tun!


----------



## Meisterjäger (29. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Tannenwedel: Frage*

Ja prima!
Als ich im Letzten Jahr ein Blumenbeet anlegte,fand ich direkt unter der Grassode jede Menge Lehm! den werde ich dann mal verwenden!

aber nochmal eine Frage:
Das Lehm/Sand Gemisch unter den vorhandenen Kies? Wozu ich vom Gefühl eher zu tendiere, oder gut mit dem Kies vermengen?
Ich denke da an meine Goldfische....(Schwimmende Schweine)


----------



## Annett (29. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Tannenwedel: Frage*

Hi,

mach das Gemisch erstmal großzügig an die Stellen, wo Pflanzen sitzen/hin sollen und deck ihn mit dem Kies ab. So umgehst Du das Goldfischproblem. 

Wobei - das Problem "__ Goldfisch" baut sich erst allmählich auf. 
"Wie die Karnickel" ..................


----------

